
Open Speech Recording - jonbaer
https://aiyprojects.withgoogle.com/open_speech_recording
======
ocdtrekkie
Folks interested in this should contribute to Mozilla instead:
[https://voice.mozilla.org/](https://voice.mozilla.org/)

Why help an ad company when you can help a constant warrior for privacy,
freedom, and open source technology? Why is Google trying to create their own
instead of joining Mozilla's work?

~~~
iooi
Especially since they're calling it "Open Speech Recording" you would think
that they would be more interested in joining forces with the industry.

It's also interesting that the agreement states, "Google may use the clips ...
share the clips with others, including the general public, for example, as
part of a public dataset to facilitate research" instead of Google _will_
share the data.

Compare that to Mozilla's Common Voice project which has no agreement.

~~~
carussell
Notwithstanding the original comment about it probably being a better idea to
contribute to Common Voice (it is), this comment is off the mark.

\- Common Voice does have a TOS. It's here:

[https://voice.mozilla.org/en/terms](https://voice.mozilla.org/en/terms)

\- You're equivocating on the word "may". You're reading it as declaration of
intent—i.e., as a synonym for the word "might" and def 5 as listed on
Wiktionary[1]. In reality, it's being used in line with the most common
tendency for things like TOS, RFCs, etc, which is as a synonym for the word
"can", i.e., to acknowledge what one is allowed to do (in this case Google),
as in def 2.

1\.
[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/may#Etymology_1](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/may#Etymology_1)

~~~
iooi
Then why do you have to agree to Google _before_ contributing compared to
Mozilla's, where you can contribute right away?

As to "may", you're incorrect. I'm implying that they should have used
stronger language, as in "should" or "will", since otherwise the data
contributed to this project _may not_ be made public.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
To be fair here, Google is much more likely to get sued, it's not surprisingly
they want to be more clear on consent to terms.

~~~
danso
Mozilla is a large enough of an organization to have the resources and wisdom
to not depend on “Most people won’t even notice” when it comes to legal
issues.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Oh, I'm sure a lawyer was involved for both, but different lawyers in
different situations are going to have different opinions.

------
remir
I thought Mozilla started a similar project? Why not focus on that instead?
Why not cooperate?

------
fsargent
Huh. This is strange. It's asking me to say "My voice is my passport.
Authorize me."

(Hint:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zVgWpVXb64](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zVgWpVXb64))

~~~
telebone_man
Really?

That's almost same thing you say to vocally authorise yourself with HMRC in
the UK...

It's something like "My voice is my password".

I wouldn't want me saying that phrase released into public...

------
sharemywin
wish there were more projects like this

~~~
discussedbefore
Initial Release of Mozilla’s Open Source Speech Recognition Model and Voice
Data

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15808124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15808124)

[https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/11/29/announcing-the-
init...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/11/29/announcing-the-initial-
release-of-mozillas-open-source-speech-recognition-model-and-voice-dataset/)

